# AKC Field Bred English Cocker Pup (pick of the litter)



## buckcork (Apr 26, 2008)

*Owner Just reduced price to $250
*

This AKC pup is the pick of the litter and being sold by Sire's owner.
Beautiful black female, already retrieving wings. 7.5 wks old. Pup was socialized in a family setting with lots of extra attention by children.

Pups Sire has 11 FC, AFC or EFC (english) titles in just 3 generations.
3 of them also hold the National (NFC) title.

*Pedigree includes*
FC Prairiewoods Moonbeam(Sire's Mother) FC,AFC Oak Alley Golden Plover, NFC,FC,AFC,ENFC,EFC Chyknell Megan, FC Norbeck Arfer Mole, FC Warrener's Mistle Thrush, NFC,FC Darag Caol Shraid Marshen, ENFC,EFC Danderw Druid, EFC Chyknell Jessica, EFC Parkbreck Breeze, FC Griffins Pride Rocky , FC Parkbreck Elm of Bishwell.

Sire is a hunting machine, excellent nose, loves to work .
Pup will be easy to train, and an awesome natural hunter.

$250
For more info call:

*Jim Trickle
218-684-1472 *


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sounds like a real nice pup and a reasoanble price.


----------



## buckcork (Apr 26, 2008)

Pictures coming


----------



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Geoff,

I got your message regarding Teal. Unfortunately, I am not able to send a reply message to you.

I'm happy Teal found a great hunting home. I would be happy to give you all the info I can
on her dam, sire, and siblings. You can email me at [email protected] or give me a call
at 605-237-8959.

Thanks,
Tim


----------

